# Fairfield Resorts and Points



## mymallard (Jan 2, 2006)

Looking into timesharing for the first time and came across the Fairfield Resorts. From what I can tell, some timeshares are on a fixed week system while some are on a points system? 

1. Is there a big difference in maintenance fees between these two?
2. I see that there's two components to the annual fees for the points system - one is the annual maintenance fee, and the other is an admin fee? how much is the admin fee for 2006?
3. With the points system, most say RCI membership is included, so would I need to deposit my points to access the online search and "Last Call" features? Is there a fee to deposit weeks or points to RCI?
4. If I wanted to only exchange between Fairfield properties, what sort of fees am I looking at?

I'm looking into the Fairfield Orlando at Cypress Palms - Any insight or things I need to know about this resort?

Thanks in advance, 
Tony


----------



## EAM (Jan 2, 2006)

mymallard said:
			
		

> Looking into timesharing for the first time and came across the Fairfield Resorts. From what I can tell, some timeshares are on a fixed week system while some are on a points system?


True.  Some are fixed weeks, some are fixed weeks assigned to FairShare Plus (i.e. converted to points), and some are UDI (undivided interest) points.


			
				mymallard said:
			
		

> 1. Is there a big difference in maintenance fees between these two?


I think there is a difference, but I don't think it is a big difference.  There is a slight increase in maintenance fees for the Plus Partners options, which allows you to use FSP points for airfare, hotels, nightly stays in RCI points reseorts, etc.


			
				mymallard said:
			
		

> 2. I see that there's two components to the annual fees for the points system - one is the annual maintenance fee, and the other is an admin fee? how much is the admin fee for 2006?
> ?


I think it is called the program fee and I think it is about 55-65 cents per thousand points.  I am not sure.


			
				mymallard said:
			
		

> 3. With the points system, most say RCI membership is included, so would I need to deposit my points to access the online search and "Last Call" features? Is there a fee to deposit weeks or points to RCI?
> ?


RCI or II membership is included; most Fairfield resorts are RCI affiliates, but a few are II.  You need not have Fairfield points on deposit to access extra vacations and Last Call.  You need to deposit some points as a "visible, online" week in order to search for an exchange online.   When you request a week for online searching, Fairfield chooses a specific week from their inventory and assigns it to your RCI account.   It will have whatever trading power RCI assigns to the week.  You may also deposit a generic set of points that may not be used for online searching; you have to call RCI to exchange them.  These allegedly have trading power that is based on an average value for Fairfield resorts.    There is usually no fee to deposit weeks or points to RCI, just the standard RCI fee for an exchange.  In FSP (points) Fairfield gives you a certain number of free "reservation transactions" each year, one free transaction per 77K points  If you exceed this number, they start charging you $25 per transaction..   In the past, Fairfield considered each phone call in which you made an RCI deposit or Fairfield reservation to be one reservation transaction, no matter how many deposits or reservations you made during that phone call.  I do not know if that is still the case.  


			
				mymallard said:
			
		

> 4. If I wanted to only exchange between Fairfield properties, what sort of fees am I looking at?


None for FSP points unless you exceed your limit on reservation transactions or housekeeping credits.   You get 1 housekeeping credit per 1K points.  The number of credits needed for a reservation is based on the length of stay and size of unit, for instance a 1 week or less stay in a 1BR is 63 credits and 77 credits for a 2BR  If you book several partial week stays, you may run out.  I think additional credits cost about $1.50 per credit.

If you buy at least 300K FSP from Fairfield (not resale) you may qualify for VIP status, which means you get unlimited housekeeping credits.  If you buy 500K FSP points from Fairfield, you get VIP gold status and unlimited reservation transactions.

I do not know the current exchange fees for FAX (exchange of fixed weeks within Fairfield).   You may not use FAX for exchanging into the newer resorts that have been sold as UDI points.  


			
				mymallard said:
			
		

> I'm looking into the Fairfield Orlando at Cypress Palms - Any insight or things I need to know about this resort?
> Thanks in advance,
> Tony



We have stayed at Cypress Palms twice and really liked it.  The first time we stayed in a 1BR suite once, which was nice and well-equipped but lacking in floor space.   The second time we stayed in a 2BR.   What would you like to know about Cypress Palms?


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 4, 2006)

*Nightly stays are so easy with FF points*

We have really enjoyed and used the opportunity to reserve one and two ngiht stays at FF resorts - has saved going to a hotel wherever there is a FF resort.  This also has allowed us to try out a resort and area for just a short time, but truthfully, everywhere we have been with Fairfield has been wonderful!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 5, 2006)

EAM said:
			
		

> True.  Some are fixed weeks, some are fixed weeks assigned to FairShare Plus (i.e. converted to points), and some are UDI (undivided interest) points.
> 
> I think there is a difference, but I don't think it is a big difference.  There is a slight increase in maintenance fees for the Plus Partners options, which allows you to use FSP points for airfare, hotels, nightly stays in RCI points reseorts, etc.



What EAM says is true for the most part.  Here is the difference, a resort that was build in the Points Era will have a much higher MF for summer weeks than say a resort that was build prior to the points era and then a unit at that resort has been converted to points.

For example.  I own at Sea Gardens.  I own a 2 BR lockout.  It is a pre-points era build resort.  But I have converted to points.  At this resort ALL 2 BR Lockouts pay the same MF, it does not matter WHAT season that would fall in. Now in Fairfield there are three points season at Sea Gardens (there are 4 in all of Fairfield, Prime, High, & Value are at SG, but it has no Quiet season.)  I have Prime season, which is the highest, so I receive 231,000 points for my MF.  Now if someone also owned at SG at a 2 BR lockout, but in Value season, for the same MF $ they would only receive 161,000 points.  SG 2 BR Lockouts in Prime season have a fairly low MF per point, compared to other seasons at the same resort, and also some other properties.

At at Points Era build resort, called UDI.  Your MFs are based only on the amount of points you own.  So if I owned 231,000 I would pay a higher MF then the owner how only owned 161,000 points.  

In all honesty the UDI is a fairer system, as it does not make off season owners pay an equal share of costs for unequal value of ownership.  But if you understand the difference between the two MFs calculations, you could find opportunities for lower MFs.  That is, of course, if your object is to obtain points only.  If you want to get 4th July at Mrytle Beach in a 2 BR every year, that requires a different strategy for obtaining points, because you will need to own at that resort to get the Advanced Reservation Priority, a 3 month advance booking window, that owners receive for their own resort.


----------



## e.bram (Jan 5, 2006)

What exactly do you own with a UDI? My time shares all have fee simple deeds in my name registered in the county or municipality naming the unit and week.
How is the tiimeshare goverened. Do you vote per unit or per point?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 5, 2006)

e.bram said:
			
		

> What exactly do you own with a UDI? My time shares all have fee simple deeds in my name registered in the county or municipality naming the unit and week.
> How is the tiimeshare goverened. Do you vote per unit or per point?



Depends on what the underline property is.  I have one that includes about 7 units.  And one that is a building.  For 7 units one, I with other owners collective owns the rights of these units.  Just like when you own stocks, you collectively owns the company.  So, my deed says, for these 7 units, it assess as x amount of points, I own y amount of points. ...

As to vote, I think it is based on the POA or HOA's by-law

Jya-Ning


----------



## rtaylor0830 (Jan 5, 2006)

*thinking about buying fairfield points off ebay*

i am thinking about buying 154000 fairfield points off ebay i know about the maintnece fees and house keeping credits is there any other secret costs i should know about. anybody that has the points do you feel your making out or does it feel like your spending to much. i am young and will travel but i do not want to see the maintnece fees double every year or anything like that. also is buying off ebay going to help me if i decide to ever sell with resell value. any imput would help thanks


----------



## forestgump14 (Jan 5, 2006)

rtaylor,

I don't want to discourage you from buying but I can tell you that maintenance fees are going to go up.  I own fairfield points and a marriott timeshare and the only thing that dissapoints me is the fees going up as much as they do.  My fees have gone up 33% in three years.

I still think they are a great deal.

I have owned fairfield points that I bought from ebay and I can tell you that it has worked out very well for me.  The points are even cheaper now.

I have never stayed at my home resort which is an off-season week.  In three years I have booked 1bdrm in Orlando, FL in February, Lake of the Ozarks, MO in July and perhaps the best fairfield resort Bonnet Creek is booked for this April for a 2BDRM.  All of them are RCI gold crown resorts, all booked in peak season from out of season points.  In addition, I had 28,000 points left over last year which I deposited with RCI and just last week booked an entire week this summer at a gold crown resort in Branson.

Since you mentioned you are looking at buying at Cypress Palms, the only thing that I would point out is that Florida properties have a property tax on top of the maintenance fee.


----------



## mymallard (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank you all for your responses. It has helped to clarify things a bit. Some more questions...

If I were to reserve a week using the points at a Fairfield resort and not go through RCI, does Fairfield charge the per day/week booking fee of like $80 or so like RCI would?

Would it also be possible to go through the cash outflow when booking a week through Fairfield. Let's assume I am using my free reservation transaction.


----------



## EAM (Jan 6, 2006)

mymallard said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your responses. It has helped to clarify things a bit. Some more questions...
> 
> If I were to reserve a week using the points at a Fairfield resort and not go through RCI, does Fairfield charge the per day/week booking fee of like $80 or so like RCI would?
> 
> Would it also be possible to go through the cash outflow when booking a week through Fairfield. Let's assume I am using my free reservation transaction.


If you are using your free reservation transaction(s) and you have sufficient housekeeping credits and points there will be no cash outflow at the time you make a reservation.  Normally, your only cash outflows connected with Fairfield ownership are maintenance fees and, if you own points in Florida, property taxes.  There are also optional fees for renting extra points if you don't have enough to reserve what you want, and there are often fees connected with some activities at the resort (golf, sometimes tennis, tours, craft materials, ...).  You will be asked for a credit card upon checkin; but if you don't damage the unit, nothing is charged to the credit card.


----------



## EAM (Jan 6, 2006)

*Maintenance fees increases at Cypress Palms*

In 1999, maintenance fees for Cypress Palms were $2.50 per month per 1000 points.  In 2005 they were $3.33.  There is also  a program assessment fee for which was $0.45/month/1000 points in 1999; I am not sure how much this increased in six years since part of our increase was due to adding a PIC week and adding Plus Partners.

I think FL property taxes are currently less than $0.025 per month per 1000 points or less than $0.30/year per 1000 points.  They are paid annually and are not included with the maintenance fees.


----------



## gophish (Jan 6, 2006)

One additional thing to consider when buying Fairfield is that in some states (Florida) being one of them there is an additional cost per year for taxes. In Florida timeshares pay a state tax as well as maintenance fees. 
Since with Fairfield points are points, it doesn't really matter where you own, unless you specifically want to go to your home resort often, I would suggest buying somewhere besides Florida. There is a Yahoo group for Fairfield owners and on this site they have a list of most of the current maintenance fees in their files section. 
Unless you are buying more than 300K points and want the advantages of VIP then I would suggest buying resale as it is much cheaper. We have VIP Gold with our points and are very happy with our arrangement as we do take advantage of the VIP benefits.
Hope this helps some.
Ken H.


----------



## EAM (Jan 6, 2006)

gophish said:
			
		

> There is a Yahoo group for Fairfield owners and on this site they have a list of most of the current maintenance fees in their files section.
> Unless you are buying more than 300K points and want the advantages of VIP then I would suggest buying resale as it is much cheaper. We have VIP Gold with our points and are very happy with our arrangement as we do take advantage of the VIP benefits.
> Hope this helps some.
> Ken H.



The group is Fairfield_Timeshare and you need not already own at Fairfield to join.  The file contains information on maintenance fees at all (or nearly all) Fairfield resorts for several years.  It also shows when there have been special assessments.  

VIP benefits include such things as unlimited housekeeping credits, points discounts at 60 days or less before checkin, unit size upgrades (if available) a month or so before checkin, free USA today while staying at a Fairfield resort, unit size upgrades when depositing blue or white weeks into RCI, etc.  I think most VIP owners enjoy and appreciate the benefits, but it is questionable whether or not they are really worth the additional cost of buying from the developer.  Also, since resale points do not count towards VIP status, this policy further devalues resale points making them even more of a bargain.


----------



## thv (Jan 6, 2006)

FF charges a transaction fee of $25 but your are allocated a free transaction(reservation) for  each 77,000 points that you own..it has been my experience that actually multiple transactions on one call have been treated as one transaction..If booking weeks...transactions fees probably would not be an issue but if breaking up points into shorter stays you might experience transaction fees due to more reservation requests...Tom


----------



## EAM (Jan 6, 2006)

*Minimum stay is officially two nights*



			
				ronandjoan said:
			
		

> We have really enjoyed and used the opportunity to reserve one and two night stays at FF resorts - has saved going to a hotel wherever there is a FF resort.  This also has allowed us to try out a resort and area for just a short time, but truthfully, everywhere we have been with Fairfield has been wonderful!



 Fairfield may permit one night stays but their rules say the minimum is two.


----------



## Robnsunny (Jan 7, 2006)

EAM said:
			
		

> Fairfield may permit one night stays but their rules say the minimum is two.



Correct. You can only book one night if there is a unit that has only a single night available. Fortunately, this is very often the case.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 7, 2006)

*nightly stays*

We use the nightly stays very very often and whenever available in traveling to and fro, instead of hotel rooms.  In fact, we hate to think about going to a place without a FF nearby since then we have to actually pay for a hotel troom.

. One night stays are often available especially last minute


----------



## jme (Jan 8, 2006)

*resale purchase pf points*

I know of a Fairfield  resale, which gives around 500,000 points. Is there any disadvantage from buying resale with the points system? (We own 5 Marriotts, so don't know what the heck the points system is, but it seems fairly straightforward , BUT am I missing something? Does one get less (by any measure) when not buying from Fairfield? And how easy is it to book a week at an oceanfront resort in summer? Anything and everything in the way of info would be appreciated. Also, lifetime? or deeded? what? Thanks, jme


----------



## EAM (Jan 8, 2006)

*Buying from Fairfield vs. buying resale*

Currently resale points are priced far below developer prices.  The main advantage to buying from Fairfield is that resale purchases (other than from immediate relatives) do not qualify for VIP status.  500K points would be enough for VIP Gold status.   VIP Gold benefits include unlimited reservation transactions and housekeeping credits, a free USA today M-F while at a Fairfield-managed resort, a 1 unit size upgrade when depositing blue or white weeks into RCI, a 35% points discount at 60 days before checkin, free guest confirmations, ability to wait 6 months longer before depositing points into the points credit pool for future use within Fairfield (saving them for a future year), unit size upgrades at 45 days (if available), early checkin (if unit is ready),  ability to reserve at Fairfield associate locations at 13 months rather than 10, four times per year, ability to reserve at one Fairfield location at 11 months rather than 10 once per year, a midweek trash removal and towel exchange while staying at a Fairfield-managed resort, ability to reserve specific units, and a few other minor benefits.  Most people who have these benefits enjoy them and appreciate them, but it is questionable whether or not they are worth the additional cost of buying points from Fairfield.  Currently the only way of getting VIP status economically is to buy 1 or two inexpensive 3 BR red week at non-Fairfield RCI resorts, then buying enough points from Fairfield to enroll these weeks in the PIC program.  The PIC program was curtailed this year so that one could PIC no more than two weeks.  Fairfield could change the rules on PIC again at any time.


----------



## EAM (Jan 8, 2006)

jme said:
			
		

> And how easy is it to book a week at an oceanfront resort in summer? Anything and everything in the way of info would be appreciated. Also, lifetime? or deeded? what? Thanks, jme


If you want to go to a particular Fairfield resort regularly during prime season, it is best to own there.  Owners get to reserve weeks at their home resorts at 13 months before checkin (ARP = advance reservation priority).  You have to own at least enough points at that resort to make the reservation, i.e. if you owned 210K points, 105K at two resorts, you would not be able to make an ARP reservation for more than 105K at either resort until you could make a non-ARP reservation at 10 months before checkin.  

The conventional wisdom is that if you want to go to a Fairfield Resort at Myrtle Beach in the summer, you should own there and reserve at 13 months.  I do not know if this applies to the other oceanfront Fairfields or not.  Fairfield offers a "rotating priority list" that makes it easier to get into high demand locations.  At 22 months (or less) before checkin, you ask to have your request placed on the queue for the week/resort you want.   Requests are placed on the queue in the order received.  At about 11.5 months before checkin, the requests on the queue may be processed.  You might have to call Fairfield to have your request processed; I am not sure.   If you decline to confirm a reservation at this point, your request goes to the queue for the same week the following year.   

Fairfield points are usually symbolic points representing deeded undivided interests in a resort.  Fairfield may have sold some as "right to use" but I do not know where those would be.  Fairfield encourages keeping ownership within families via wills, trusts, gifts, sales within families, etc.  Ownership does not end with the life of the first owner(s).


----------



## JillChang (Jan 8, 2006)

I have just bought a timeshare that has been recently acquired by Fairfield.  I am a little concerned reading the comments.  Mine is a deed week.  No sure if it convert to Fairfield points.  Does anyone know?

It is still in the process of closing so I can not log on to Fairfield.   It is listed as a FairSharePlus resort, does anyone know what that mean?

Also listed as Fairfield manages/VIP, again, can anyone translate?


----------



## EAM (Jan 8, 2006)

JillChang said:
			
		

> I have just bought a timeshare that has been recently acquired by Fairfield.  I am a little concerned reading the comments.  Mine is a deed week.  No sure if it convert to Fairfield points.  Does anyone know?
> 
> It is still in the process of closing so I can not log on to Fairfield.   It is listed as a FairSharePlus resort, does anyone know what that mean?
> 
> Also listed as Fairfield manages/VIP, again, can anyone translate?



If it was just acquired by Fairfield, you probably still have a deeded fixed week.   Sooner or later, Fairfield is going to offer you the opportunity to convert your fixed week to points for free when you buy UDI points from them.  You may be able to convert it to points without buying more points by paying a fee of $2000+  via Fairfield's corporate office.

The simple answer to the definition of a FairSharePlus resort is that at least part of the resort is in FSP points, and at least some units/weeks can be reserved with FairShare Plus points.

The resort is being managed by Fairfield.  VIP benefits (early checkin if the unit is ready, free _USA Today_ M-F, and a midweek towel exchange and trash removal) are available to VIP guests (who own 300K or more FSP points) when they stay at the resort.


----------



## Tia (Jan 11, 2006)

EAM said:
			
		

> ....  You may be able to convert it to points without buying more points by paying a fee of $2000+  via Fairfield's corporate office.



Our resort had a price to convert to FF points for ~$900, good for a limited time, negotiated by our owner board reps.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 11, 2006)

*FF only makes one conversion offer to new resorts*



			
				Tia said:
			
		

> Our resort had a price to convert to FF points for ~$900, good for a limited time, negotiated by our owner board reps.


Whenever FF makes a low ball offer for a direct conversion it would be a good decision for most owners to grab it. They really do only offer it for a limited time and after that you have to pay plenty if you can convert at all. Ask a few of the weeks owners from back in the early 90's that didn't convert (for about $500 at the time if I recall) and now cannot convert at any price as FF will no longer accept blue fixed weeks inot points.  They either trade amongst themselves or use the time. Thats it.  The resale value is about zero.  That $500 was a real bargain.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 11, 2006)

*RCI PFD For FF BW ?*



			
				timeos2 said:
			
		

> FF will no longer accept blue fixed weeks inot points.  They either trade amongst themselves or use the time. Thats it.  The resale value is about zero.


Can the owners of those nonconverted FairField blue fixed weeks get RCI points for them through _Points For Deposit_?

If so & if the maintenance fees aren't too steep -- a big if I suppose -- then there still might be some advantageous use for those weeks, no? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 12, 2006)

AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> Can the owners of those nonconverted FairField blue fixed weeks get RCI points for them through _Points For Deposit_?



Very unlikely, since most of FF resorts are point resorts and can not be used for PFD

Jya-Ning


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Fixed blue time hasn't much value*



			
				AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> Can the owners of those nonconverted FairField blue fixed weeks get RCI points for them through _Points For Deposit_?
> 
> If so & if the maintenance fees aren't too steep -- a big if I suppose -- then there still might be some advantageous use for those weeks, no?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


If they can deposit a week with RCI then if they have a RCI Points account that should be available for PFD.  It wouldn't be many points however and those owners aren't likely to have joined RCI Points if they wouldn't pay the small conversion fee FF wanted years ago.  But it is possible as an option I guess.


----------



## Storm (Jan 14, 2006)

*Is 105,000 points enough?*

Is 105,000 every year points (FF) enough to travel on yearly?  I'm thinking about buying FF and I need to make sure that these are enough points.  Where can I find information on how many points the various FF resorts require for weekly or weekend stays.

Can anyone please help!


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 14, 2006)

Storm said:
			
		

> Is 105,000 every year points (FF) enough to travel on yearly?  ...  Where can I find information on how many points the various FF resorts require for weekly or weekend stays.


Storm:

It will give you at least 1 week 1 bed on red week in most of the FF resort.  It give you one free transaction, and enough housekeep credit to 3 br trip.  Morelikely, you can have a 5 or 6 day's trip inside FF and deposit one week to RCI.  There is a Yahoo FF group http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Fairfield_timeshare/ that has the point chart.  There is a sticky on tug that has the same info (http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7197)

Jya-Ning


----------

